# iMac boot from CD problem



## Lisle (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi all

I have a friend's iMac model M6498. It's had no upgrades or even software installed, just used for internet access.

Apparently my friend felt like a tidy up of files she thought weren't required (why do people do this?) and it hasn't been the same since.

None of the browsers work properly, it is impossible to download most things such as Firefox, if I can download sonething I then cannot run or install.

It's running OS 10.2. She has no idea where any of the restore discs are.

I happen to have a set of 10.2 CD's for my old G3 whci were not the set that came with the laptop, they are the white CD's with the leopard print X on the front. 

I cannot get the machine to boot from the CD. It sees the CD and knows what it is but double clicking the installer gives me the message that it is going to re-boot to start the installation but it simply starts itself again.

Starting the machine to give the boot selections only lets me see the hard drive and pressing C to boot from CD is ignored.

I've had a search for an answer but it appears that there is some sort of safety system that prevents a machine booting from an improper version of the OS?

I could understand this but the machine tells me it is running 10.2 and my disks are 10.2. I have verified that my discs work on the G3.

Do we need to purchase a set of restore disks? How can I find out if the machine thinks it is running a different version as I don't want to buy a set of 10.2 restore disks if it's got 10.2.something and is keeping that fact a secret. 

Or is there some foolproof way of forcing the dratted thing to install the CD's?

I did follow some instructions regarding resetting the PRAM but I'm not sure that actually worked.

So, do I need to get new disks and if so how can I work out exactly what version I need?

Many thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unfortunately, that model number was used with 5 different iMacs. What is the screen size and CPU speed. As far as I can tell, they at G4 dome with flat panel screen iMacs (The kind I wish I had, my fav looking Mac ever!). Some of then could run OS X 10.1.2 and above, or they'd run OS X 10.2.3 and above. Being you have retail OS X 10.2 CDs, and it won't boot, I'm guessing that the iMac is of the 10.2.3 or later models. Look at the install CDs, and on the right side, above the small Apple logo, there is tiny print that lists the exact OS version on the CDs. It'll say Version 10.2 something. It they are like mine, and only say 10.2, then they are too old a version of 10.2 to run on that iMac. If they say 10.2.1 or 10.2.2, they are also too old. If they do not say 10.2.3 or higher on them, they will not boot on that iMac, as they are missing parts of the system required to run that hardware, and you will need to find new disks for that iMac.
My recommendation is for you to backup all important documents from it, and then find retail copies of 10.3 or 10.4 and install that on it. It's always better to start over in a situation like this.


----------



## Lisle (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you, perfect reply.

Thankfully managed to back up documents to my network. Checked discs, they are 10.2.nothing so too old.

Off to ebay to bid on some new ones.

Many thanks for your help


----------

